# Tiger Shoot!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, my bags are packed and I'm ready to go! Pat and I are going to McKinney, Tx this weekend to take part in a Tiger Shoot. I have been looking forward to this weekend for some time now. I hope to bring home a few keepers.

For more info and some outstanding pics, check out the link below. 
http://www.texasphotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=594

If you decide to register on that site, tell 'em MT sent ya. 
Mike


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing those images. If I didn't have to work this weekend, I'd go with ya.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Have a great time. Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Looks like you'll have plenty of light...might be fighting shadows. Looking forward to what you thought og the experience. have considered it myself a time or two.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Pics from the Tiger Shoot*

I am so glad I signed up for the Tiger Shoot. It was awesome! From the minute I got out of the car and heard the cats bellering in the barn, I knew I was in for a real treat. The sound they were making made goosebumps cover my arms.

All total, they have 3 Siberian Tigers, 1 lion and a camel. The tigers weigh about 450 pounds but "Rocky" is closer to 600! Someone actually wanted to buy the camel and have his head mounted and placed over their fireplace, but the folks at Pug-Mark heard about it and bought it first and literally saved its' life.

Here are some of the pics I've gone through. I shot well over 200 shots in the 2 hours we were there, but alot of them are nearly the same image, just slightly different.

You can get as close as you want, if not too close. Note one of the photogs backed off just a little bit so "Pookie" wouldn't reach out and get him! 

"Sugar" likes to play football.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Tigers!!!*

"Rocky" seems to garner the most attention, and that is what most of these pics are..."Rocky" at play! Yeah right.  Just don't take your eye off of him and don't hang your camera around your neck, or you might be his next chew toy! 
Mike


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Somebody needs to brush Rocky's teeth!

They are magnificent and I hope they can survive in the wild depsite the poaching to satisfy the market for "special goods."

Great tiger shots.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job Mike.....the second set are really good ones.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice shots, Mike.. Rich


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Wow! You can feel the power of those cats from these images. Nice.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. Only the pic of the football is cropped some. The other images are the full image shot with the Canon 20d and either the Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 alone or with the 1.4x TC added.

The out of focus picture of "Sugar" behind the chain link fence is my favorite. Even though I tried to focus on her eye, the camera grabbed the fence instead. Yep, she was pretty close to me...maybe 5 feet at the most.

Mike


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Great shots Mike!  The big male is beautiful.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

awesome chance Mike. i'm glad you were able to be there. my favourite of all is the third photo... followed closely by the last five. i love the 'part' shots. thanks for sharing these.

rosesm


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

I read about that a few months ago and would love to go. Perhaps April will be a good time....

Have a fabulous time and take some great shots. We look forward to seeing them.


----------

